# Total Newbie... Near tears.. help!? Transfers not applying correctly.



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I have an illumapress heat press. It's all I could afford.
I have purchased stock transfers from 2 sources and been practicing on tees.

I did 9 tees today and only 2-3 came out right, one had a tiny line that didn't come off onto the tee.

I have followed the websites instructions to the letter, on time, heat.. pressure is hard because it's manual. But it's pretty darn tight when closed.

not all of the ink is coming off onto the tee,you can feel it left on the transfer paper. Or, it's not adhered to the tee fully, like you can pick at it with your fingers.

I'm reading and reading about possible problems,pressure I guess being the main one,or maybe not even temperature across 100% of the press..not sure how to use a thermometer to check that.

Could someone please help me by suggesting what I can check next or try next?

alex


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you search this site for illumipress, you'll find they have a very, very, poor reputation. I would send it back and save up for something better.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t63165.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/illumapress/


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

I disagree that you need to send back your press....I bought a cheap press off Ebay when I started doing transfers, and had the same issue. What I ended up doing was using one of my ruined shirts, cutting the few transfers I had left into smaller bits so I could experiment, and just keep changing variables until one worked. My husband helped, and would write down each combination as I tried it (ie. Heat 395, 15 seconds). Slowly change one variable at a time, and just keep at it until you find the magic numbers for your press. 

That being said, eventually I will upgrade the press, but I've printed hundreds of shirts with great success 

Don't give up!


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks so much Steph!! Returning my press is not an option right now.
My husband was helping me yesterday, we will start writing down what works.

thank you!!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

You can get a temperature probe which will tell you the actual temperature of your press. Uneven heat might be part of your problem, so use the probe on several sites on the platen of the press. That may give you some more helpful information.


----------



## innothread (Jul 19, 2008)

close the press on a dollar bill or piece of paper and try pulling it out. If it comes out you don't have enough pressure.


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

I had the same problem but I believe I have fixed the problem. If you can only afford this one I called for help and the person in charged helped me. I have a IllumaPress and I had the same problem. The press was not getting hot enough to put down the ink transfer. First of all it deals in Celuis degree go on the internet to a Ferinhett to Celius conversion calculator, and then here is my instruction to help get the press hotter .


*How to use the IllumaPress*​ 
1. Press and hold the set button until have the *“Y Value”* shows.
2. Press the *up* and *down* arrows until you get the *Y000*.
3. Press the set button until the *“C Value”* changes to *000* (two to 3 zeros)
4. Press and hold the *set* button until you get the *regular # number temperature value*.
a. Do not press the set button. The temperature numbers will flash.
b. Use the *up* and *down* arrow key to set your temperature.
c. The number will stop flashing when you decide what temperature you want. 
d. The heat press is set.


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

*How to use the IllumaPress*​ 
1. Press and hold the set button until have the *“Y Value”* shows.
2. Press the *up* and *down* arrows until you get the *Y000*.
3. Press the set button until the *“C Value”* changes to *000* (two to 3 zeros)
4. Press and hold the *set* button until you get the *regular # number temperature value*.
a. Do not press the set button. The temperature numbers will flash.
b. Use the *up* and *down* arrow key to set your temperature.
c. The number will stop flashing when you decide what temperature you want. 
d. The heat press is set.




Oh, I did have to figure it out a little but I have used my press and it does get very hot. You work with what you can afford. You have a warranty with the press, call for help as much as you need it. The machine does have sorry intructions, but so far I have worked out the problem. When you start making money buy another press. Do what *you *have to do. 

I had to use 192 celcius which is 375 F degrees to heat up the transfer for 30 seconds.I used a Joto sample and I commomonly use JPSS.
I hope this helps


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

What is the website for instructions of this Press did you use?


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!

going to try those instructions on my press tonight!

alex


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I am not familiar with this press but my first to do would be pressure. I have found pressure to be culprit most of the time.

Also, as the other poster mentioned check the conversions from C to F.

Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

One of the best ways to tell the correct temperature on just about anything is with a hand held infared laser thermometer.

You can pick them up for between 40 to 100 dollars.

You point it at the heat press and get an exact
temperature. It comes in handy also by using the
laser dot to make the cat chase it around the house.

Just don't let the beam go under a doorway.. the
cat will sit there waiting for it to come back out.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVOb3ehIddQ[/media]


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I picked up a infared thermometer at Home Depot yesterday!! Can't wait to try it out on my press!!'
Thanks to everyone on this forum for being so helpful!!
alex


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

update: got a thermometer and the readings on my press are WAY off according to the thermometer!!

My machine is Celsius and at 196 Celsius I am supposed to be at 385 Fahrenheit. I heated up the press, it read 196, pointed the thermometer and it read 192 degree Fahrenheit!!

I called the company and they are contacting the manufacturer to see what they can do.. I'm hoping they send me a new one or return mine!!

alex


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Good luck!


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

just an update.. illumapress deemed my press defective and they returned it for me.
I went and bought a Sunie based on the forums suggestions. Waiting for it to arrive in the mail!!


----------



## Cosmicos (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a link to a niffty metric calculator
MC_Final


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

That's great news! Good luck with your new press, I still have my Sunie after a few years and hundreds of presses 

Looking forward to pics of your first shirt!


----------



## GetawayGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

I just did sublimation transfers for the first time myself today. 
My first three attempts (I only had 4 extras) didn't quite work out. Then I realized that the paper I was using (paper bag) to top my shirt was too thick and wrinkled. That the heat press needed to be a little hotter and I needed to increase my pressure. I also added 15 seconds to my press time.

Once I switched from topping with a paper bag to using butcher paper, increased my heat by 5 degrees and increased my pressure slightly and my time to 50 seconds - came out great! 

I hope you got your issues figured out! Best of luck!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Alex, just to make sure..you do have the heat gun set on Fahrenheit? Most of them have a switch to change the readings.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been using my sunie press for the past 6 months and it works great! my transfers are awesome and I have very happy customers, THANKS t shirt forum!!


----------

